# Oggi



## Tebe (23 Luglio 2012)

Il medico mi ha cambiato l'anti dolorifico e dopo giorni. Di dolore costante ovunque. Ma _ovunque._ Come una cazzo di cappa che mi annebbiava la testa (ecco perchè non ho scritto molto...non mi sentivo lucida che manco con 700 canne)
Insomma...sta facendo effetto. Non mi toglie tutto il male e sono sempre triturata ma..mi sento rinata.
E' una tregua che davvero mi ha ribaltato tutto.

Oggi dopo avere scritto il blog oggi, mi sono reimbalsamata nel letto, come se avessi corso a piedi la mille miglia.
ho dormicchiato, senza trovare una posizione poi ho visto lampeggiare la mail del lavoro.
Ho guardato e...Manager.
_Come stai._

Ho richiuso gli occhi e mi sono addormentata.
Alle tre Mattia, in picco, mi ha chiamata dicendomi che alle quattro sarebbe arrivato a casa e mi avrebbe accompagnata dal medico.
:scared:

In qualche modo mi sono vestita e ho risposto a Manager. Smettendo di far finta che vada tutto bene.
Non so. Mi era parso evidente che si aspettasse non il solito "tutto bene amico:up:

Gli ho detto delle febbri. Delle analisi.Dei reni e questa fantomatica infezione.  Insomma. Tutto.
In maniera un pò piatta perchè facevo fatica a scrivere e come sempre non mi sentivo lucida.
Mi ha risposto

_Cazzo tebina_(ha dato un diminutivo al mio nome...mi ha fatto...strano? Si. Un pò...) _ora sono preoccupato. Posso chiamarti?_

_No, sta arrivando Mattia e andiamo dal medico. Ti faccio sapere non preoccuparti e nessun dramma._

Mi è arrivato in zero secondi un sms. Da lui.
_Tebe, non è questione di drammi. Sono preoccupato, condizione normale quando si vuole bene_

Sono rimasta a guardare l'sms come un autistica. Ed è arrivato Mattia.
Mi è bastato guardarlo in faccia e come si muoveva per capire che era in fibrillazione totale.
-Non sei ancora pronta?- un ringhio.
-Mattia...le mie forze sono molto poche ma anche sul letto di morte avrei le forze per mandarti a fanculo quindi figurati adesso.-
Siamo arrivati dal medico in silenzio.
Bla bla bla, nuovi esami e l'anti dolorifico nuovo.
Ad un certo punto Mattia è esploso. Una specie di matto.
ha cominciato a dire, indicandomi, che mi doveva essere prescritto un aiuto psicologico ( a me???) perchè stavo mollando, con il medico che gli rispondeva che non gli sembrava ma che comunque questo mio modo di muovermi lento  e il mio pallore era dovuto  ad una situazione fisica debilitata  e che si sarebbe stupito se  avessi fatto i salti a cavalletta.
Niente. ha continuato a vaneggiare e io sentivo l'irritazione crescere. E crescere finchè.
-Adesso hai  rotto  il cazzo Mattia.-
E il doc -Tebe scusa...ci puoi lasciare un attimo da soli?-
Sono uscita e mi sono infilata in un bar. Due giorni senza caffè. Mi sentivo in astinenza.
Mattia mi ha raggiunto 10 minuti dopo. Con la faccia di uno che si è appena preso una cazziata.
non ho chiesto e lui non ha detto tranne. -Andiamo al super. te la senti?-
No. Non me la sentivo ma avevo voglia di vedere un pò di umanità.
Tre ore per fare la spesa e poi si è messo ai fornelli.

Va beh...lasciamo perdere.
Ma. 
Non ho la febbre e sono sicura non mi verrà. Almeno stasera.
L'anti dolorifico funziona e adesso  è veramente manna dal cielo quindi domani riesco ad andare a fare l'altra tornata di analisi.

non ho riletto, spero di essere capibile.









p.s.  grazie a tutti.:canna:


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Luglio 2012)

Ti vogliamo beneeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

6 qui a scrivere sul blog,buon segno.

dai tempo al nuovo antidolorifico di agire.

e cerca di farti una buonanotte di sonno,ok?


----------



## erab (23 Luglio 2012)

Io voglio tanto, ma tanto, ma tanto tanto bene al dottore cazziatore


----------



## Simy (24 Luglio 2012)

daje Tebe


----------



## aristocat (24 Luglio 2012)

Oh! . 

*W** 
i l        
**d o t t o r e*, ​ 
non pensavo di doverlo scrivere un giorno (non amo la categoria), ma qui bisogna proprio :up:.
:abbraccio:
ari


----------



## Leda (24 Luglio 2012)

aristocat;bt4636 ha detto:
			
		

> Oh! .
> 
> *W**
> i l
> ...


Quoto! :up:

Dormi bene, Tebina :*


----------



## Tebe (24 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre;bt4630 ha detto:
			
		

> Ti vogliamo beneeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Tebe (24 Luglio 2012)

erab;bt4634 ha detto:
			
		

> Io voglio tanto, ma tanto, ma tanto tanto bene al dottore cazziatore


Non sei l'unico....e gli effetti stanno perdurando:mexican:


----------



## ToyGirl (24 Luglio 2012)

Ha fatto bene il medico a cazziarlo...
Buonanotte Tebe <3 (se vuoi leggilo come cuore, se lo trovi troppo smielato pensa che è un culo )


----------



## Circe (24 Luglio 2012)

le tipe toste ce la fanno sempre....:up:


----------



## Tebe (24 Luglio 2012)

Circe;bt4651 ha detto:
			
		

> le tipe toste ce la fanno sempre....:up:


esattamente cosa penso di te!


----------



## Circe (24 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4662 ha detto:
			
		

> esattamente cosa penso di te!


;-)


----------

